# xt85 t weedeater acceleration trouble



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

*xt85 t weedeater acceleration trouble (SORRY DOUBLE POST)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys, Been a while since I needed your help, but here goes.I been working on this machine for a while now and just can't seem to find the problem.It will not accelerate to high rpms, but will idle .When I spray gas in through the carb venturi with the throttle wide open, it floods the engine to where it almost dies.
What I've done so far is, 
put new carb kit in,metering lever is set right, changed all fuel lines, compression is good, 125lbs. checked the muffler and cylinder wall, new fuel, new plug,checked fuel cap venting, carb settings at 1.5 turns start up.cleaned the carb and blew it out with compress air several times. I at my witts end on this one. Any help as to what to do next, I sure would appreciate it. Thanks, Snowball.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

OOPS, Don't know what went wrong here , but I managed to post it twice, Sorry!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess it has to be something in the carb. Even though you have rebuilt it and cleaned it, it still could have some crud stuck somewhere. May be the only solution is a new carb. What happens when you try and accel.?


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Found the problem, Owner used a longer screw to hold the carb on . It went through the wall of the crankcase up against and ruining the reed valve and stop guard. Maybe a better day tomorrow Thanx for trying to help. Snowball.


----------

